# Jalo Reef



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Will C. Afra cichlids eat other cichlid tank mates? My Jalo's are 2" and other fish (labs and zebra ob's) are 1.5". Currently running a 55 gal with 14 cichlids total. 3 to 1 female to male ratio.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The 1.5" will be fine with 2" fish.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Male Jalo Reef is acting super aggressive towards female Jalo's. I've read this is normal, but should I be concerned?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are they all around 1.5"? Can you be sure they are females? Are the harrassed fish hiding in the upper corners of the tank? Taking physical damage?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe not enough females.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hiding in upper corner and behind spray bar at top of tank. No physical damage as of yet. When I turn off light the entire tank calms down.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How many females? Are you sure they're females? What size are they? How many other fish in the tank?


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

4F, 1 of the 3F has coloring of a juvenile male Jalo. The F are 1.3/4" now. Purchased them at 1.5" The M is 2". Housed with 9 other mbuna (yellow labs and zeb OB's).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

And the labs and zebras are 1m:4f of each...no extra males?

I'd remove the dominant Jalo to see if the fish hiding is a sub-dominant male. Then you can decide which male to keep. And I'd bump up the females for each species to at least 4.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

The other cichlids are 1M to 3F. The other Jalo is the sub - dominant male his color goes in and out when the dominant male isn't around.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm with DJ on the extra fish. How is your tank laid out rock/scape wise? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, just witnessed 2 sub-male Jalo's locked at the jaws. What I thought were 2 females are 2 male Jalo Reefs. Preping emergency tank now.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Female Cynotilapia can show distinctive barring when fired up and will squabble amongst themselves.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

The dominant male is just flatout super aggressive towards all the other Jalo's.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I'd remove the dominant Jalo to see if the fish hiding is a sub-dominant male. Then you can decide which male to keep. And I'd bump up the females for each species to at least 4.


this ^^^^

Not sure how your tank is laid out, but it should be loaded up with rocks.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

Have to upload pic from my tablet. Phone out of space to download app to upload pics.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

2nd photo looks like a holding female.

I think you need some taller decor to break up lines of sight.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Those don't exactly look like Jalo Reef Afra. Maybe these are not pure?

The dorsal should have so much black.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

I see that now. I thought maybe the black would fade as fish gets older.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

According to cichlid profiles site/pics. Looks like I have Cyno Chewere, and not Cyno Jalo Reef.


----------



## Deotropheus40 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's been 8 months since i posted this question. The 5 Jalo Reef I purchased turned out to be Ndumbi. They are highly aggressive toward each other and tank mates. Looking to rehome them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I see on cichlidae.com that C. zebroides does occur at Ndumbi Rocks, but there is no photo. I do not have my Ad Koning's book in front of me. I'm not so sure how available this locale of this species is.


----------

